# South Beach Diet



## Lisa03 (Jan 15, 2003)

I have IBS-D and it was pretty bad until I got on the SBD to lose a couple pounds.I think it makes regular people constipated so it totally evens me out. Now I can drink coffee or soda and not have to worry about


----------

